# Long strange trip.



## inabind (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,
Im new to posting. I will get my story out there shortly. I just read "Grass is greener on the other side" and it hit home. Im not sure if I'm looking for hope or support. I see myself currently looking forward to my new found freedom with a few steps backwards now and then. I have have been reading thru this forum for 2 months now. It has given me many different emotions. I will say its nice(in a horrible way)to see I'm not alone in the journey. Ive been inspired and let down reading many of the posts here. Ive also been given patience and clarity. Im looking forward to the day this is all behind me but realizing its a one day at a time process. I just keep in mind what Annie says, THE SUN WILL COME OUT TOMORROW!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

That it will, and now you know your not the only one. Share when you want.


----------

